# Is wet cat food safe for rats?



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I imagine it's pretty high in protein so it would be a treat only, but I ordered a case (Innova) and my cats have not taken to it, so I wondered if it was safe to use as a fun treat for my ratties (as they seem to love cat food and steal it every time they get a chance to sneak into the living room) a few times a month.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

It's probably safe since it's a good brand like Innova. If you feel safe feeding it to your cat I'd guess it's fine for the rats too, as you said just as a treat obviously. Just make sure they don't eat too much due to the protein, but I don't see why they couldn't have it as a fun treat! You could even mix some veggies in, like peas and carrots.

My boys looove cat food too. The dry food I buy for my kitty comes in these tiny, perfectly rat-sized bits so I just can't resist letting them have some every now and then!


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

I give my girls blue buffalo weight management ones (what my mother's cat eats) as a great training aid. They ONLY get them when I am teaching them tricks.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Very high in protein, you are right. Its OK as a treat. My rats love the cats kibble. I give mine a few maybe once a week if I dont have any hard boiled eggs on hand. Kittys can be so finicky! What to do with a whole case of Innova? Donate it to the local shelter. I cant say how much disliked food my Kitty Binky has donated in her lifetime.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> Very high in protein, you are right. Its OK as a treat. My rats love the cats kibble. I give mine a few maybe once a week if I dont have any hard boiled eggs on hand. Kittys can be so finicky! What to do with a whole case of Innova? Donate it to the local shelter. I cant say how much disliked food my Kitty Binky has donated in her lifetime.


Ooh, that's a good idea! I think I'll keep a can or two on hand as a treat for the rats because I know they'll like it and it'll last a while, but I never thought about donating before. Thank you for the suggestion!

Also, yes, cats can be very finniky. They like the Innova dry food, but not the wet. My cats seem to only like the really cheap, nasty wet stuff which I refuse to feed them. *sigh*


----------

